# Lanyard



## TommyBwell (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a couple of Hathcock Snypers and the lanyards are really long on them. Is there a reason for this that I am missing or should I cut it to a length I feel is more suitable?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah he did that with mine but I took them off. maybe to where around your neck or shorten up with some fancy knot work?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lanyards are an important safety feature. Have a look at this recent thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/

A lanyard will help to prevent serious injury in case of a mishap. You can cut the supplied lanyard to a length that suits you. But perhaps in the beginning you might be better just tying a knot in it until you find what is comfortable for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

You might also want to try using a cord lock, so you can adjust the length anytime you want.

http://www.amazon.com/FMS-Dual-Hole-Detachable-Locks/dp/B00H30K15O/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1428612625&sr=8-18&keywords=cord+lock

http://www.lanyardsupply.com/cord-lock.htm

Some folks here like to include cord locks in their trades; some of them are really nice looking.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

TommyBwell said:


> I got a couple of Hathcock Snypers and the lanyards are really long on them. Is there a reason for this that I am missing or should I cut it to a length I feel is more suitable?


I'm sure they are long for you to tailor to your particular shooting style and hand size !

wll


----------



## TommyBwell (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the responses and the link Charles. I have been using the lanyard but didn't realize how important it was.


----------

